# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET MVC >  NopCommerce چیه و چرا برای ما مهمه ؟

## csvbcscp

سوالات خود را در مورد فروشگاه متن باز NopCommerce را در اینجا بپرسید.
*اولین سوالی که ممکنه به ذهنتون بیاد اینه که* *NopCommerce** چیه و چرا برای ما مهمه ؟*
nopCommerce یک پروژه ی فروشگاه منبع باز و رایگان  است،که با زبان ASP.NET 4.5 (MVC 4) نوشته شده و دارای پنل مدیریت و پنل مشتری است.
ما می توانیم از طریق پنل مدیریت، یک فروشگاه کاملاً سفارشی و کاربردی درست کنیم. (بدون اینکه حتی یک خط کد بنویسیم!)
nopCommerce یک پروژه stable است، یعنی برای استفاده در فروشگاه های  واقعی تست شده و فقط یک پروژه آموزشی نیست.
گروه برنامه نویسی nopCommerce مستندات کاملی از آن را در سایت nopCommerce قرار داده اند.(که با پرداخت 19 دلار می توانید آنرا دانلود کنید)
همچنین nopCommerce یک پروژه ی امن، مقیاس پذیر و بروز است که بسیاری از فناوری های جدید برنامه نویسی بصورت کامل در آن دیده میشود.
این سیستم قدرتمند دارای افزونه های فراوان, پوسته های مختلف و همچنین دارای فایل زبان فارسی می باشد که میتوانید فروشگاهی قدرتمند ایجاد کنید! به برخی از امکانات این اسکریپت اشاره میکنیم
- پشتیبانی ازUTF-8 
- دارای چندین زبان مختلف از جمله زبان فارسی
- قابلیت دسته بندی محصولات
- قابلیت ایجاد زیر دسته
- سیستم عضو گیری
- پشتیبانی ازSSL
- قابلیت اضافه کردن بی نهایت تصویر برای هر محصول
- دارای سبد خرید
- سیستم اخبار
- تماس با ما
- قابلیت جستجو در میان محصولات
- قابلیت تخفیف دادن برای هر محصول
- قابلیت بن کردن آی پی
- قابلیت معرفی محصول به دوستان
- سیستم خروجیRSS اخبار
- نصب کننده خودکار سیستم
قابلیت ایجاد بلاگ و تالار گفتمان اختصاصی را هم به آن اضافه کنیم،  میتوانیم در یک کلام بگوییم که nopCommerce یک فروشگاه تمام عیار تحت دات نت است.

خوب حالا اگه تصمیم گرفتید که با nopCommerce آشنا بشید، می تونید به سایتش مراجعه کنید و دانلود کنید، هر سوالی هم داشتید من در خدمتم.





افزونه ها و تم های مختلف به همراه زبان فارسی

----------


## MFalah

ببخشید میشه یکم بیشتر درمورد Stable  توضیح بدید؟

----------


## csvbcscp

ببینید، وقتی که برای اولین بار یک تیم توسعه نرم افزاری رو تولید میکنه نسخه آلفا(یعنی اولیه اون رو بیرون میده که مورد آزمایش و بررسی قرار بگیره) بعد از این مرحله، وقتی تعدادی از مشکلات نمایان شد، تیم توسعه مجدداً برنامه رو اصلاح می کنه و نسخه بتا(یعنی ثانویه) رو عرضه می کنه، و بعد از تست های متمادی و نسخه های مختلف، نسخه پایدار یا همون stable نر افزار عرضه میشه، که برای استفاده در کار های واقعی آماده میشه

NopCommerceیک پروژه متن بازه که توسط یک تیم حرفه ای برنامه نویسی توسعه داده شده، و سال ها روی اون کار انجام شده و حالا یک فروشگاه متن باز  stable شده 
امیدوارم به جواب سوالتون رسیده باشید.

----------


## MFalah

خوب پس چرا رایگانه ؟
چرا یک تیم توسعه وقتشون رو برای درست کردن یک پروژه که پولی بابتش دریافت نمی کنن هدر میده ؟

----------


## csvbcscp

رایگان بودن باعث میشه که طرفدار های زیادی پیدا کنه، سریع تر مشکلاتش شناخته و اصلاح بشه. و تبدیل به یک پروژه stable  شه و در نهایت برای کارهای تجاری آماد بشه
وقتی تبدیل به یک پروژه قابل استفاده در تجارت شد، اونوقت میتونن از طریق امکانات پولی که بهش اضافه می کنن کسب در امد کنن
مثلاً فروش تم های مختلف، پلاگین های پرداخت، یا همین کتاب راهنمای استفاده که 19 دلار قیمت داره  و ...
وقتی وارد سایتش بشی خودت کم کم متوجه میشی که چه جور از یک پروژه رایگان پول در میارن!

----------


## MFalah

واقعاً ممنونم کاملاً متوجه شدم

----------


## MFalah

یعنی چی دارای پنل مدیریت و پنل مشتری است ؟

----------


## csvbcscp

پروژه NopCommerce از دو بخش عمده تشکیل شده، یا به زبان برنامه نویس ها دارای دو پروژه مجزار در یک solution واحده
*پنل مشتری* همونیه که و قتی کاربر آدرس سایتتونو  وارد می کنه میبینه
*پنل مدیریت* هم یک پروژه مجزاست که فقط با نام کاربری Admin قابل دسترسیه، و تنظیمات مختلف سایت، از جمله *افزودن زبان های مختلف*، *افزونه های متفاوت* ، *دسته بندی کالا ها*، *افزودن کالا های جدید* و ... هست.
اگه توضیحات کافی نیست، بفرمایید تا بیشتر توضیح بدم.

----------


## MFalah

برای سفارشی کردن سایت، مثلاً عوض کردن شکل دکمه ها، یا نوشته ها، یا حذف و اضافه کردن بعضی امکانات باید کد هاشو دستکاری کنیم ؟

----------


## csvbcscp

> برای سفارشی کردن سایت، مثلاً عوض کردن شکل دکمه ها، یا نوشته ها، یا حذف و اضافه کردن بعضی امکانات باید کد هاشو دستکاری کنیم ؟


خیر، همون طور که عرض کردم شما می تونید از طریق پنل مدیریت سایت تمامی تنظیمات دلخواه را انجام دهید.

----------


## MFalah

مگه نگفتید منبع بازه، یعنی کد هاشو نمی تونیم ببینیم؟

----------


## csvbcscp

> مگه نگفتید منبع بازه، یعنی کد هاشو نمی تونیم ببینیم؟


البته که می تونید، همون طور که عرض کردم، nopCommerce یک پروژه متن بازه، اما در 99 درصصد موارد برای سفارشی کردن نیازی به دستکاری مستقیم کد ها نیست، مگر اینکه هدف دیگه ای داشته باشی(مثلاً یادگیری)
این رو هم اضافه کنم که پروژه، در دو نسخه با سورس و بدون سورس در دسترس و قابل دانلوده، شما می تونید با توجه به نیازتون نسخه دلخواهتون رو دانلود کنید.

یک نکته رو هم باید در همین جا اضافه کنم، که برای استفاده از nopCommerce نیازی به دانش برنامه نویسی ندارید، تمامی امکانانات nopCommerce از طریق پنل مدیریت قابل سفارشی کردنه!!
اما کد های اون هم قابل دسترسه و می تونید هر تغییری که دوست دارید، بسته به نیازتون روش اعمال کنید اما برای این کار نیاز دارید که در مورد موارد زیر تخصص داشته باشید.
ASP.NET MVC, C#‎, jQuery.

----------


## csvbcscp

> مگه نگفتید منبع بازه، یعنی کد هاشو نمی تونیم ببینیم؟




یک نکته رو هم باید در همین جا اضافه کنم، که برای استفاده از nopCommerce نیازی به دانش برنامه نویسی ندارید، تمامی امکانانات nopCommerce از طریق پنل مدیریت قابل سفارشی کردنه!!
اما کد های اون هم قابل دسترسه و می تونید هر تغییری که دوست دارید، بسته به نیازتون روش اعمال کنید اما برای این کار نیاز دارید که در مورد موارد زیر تخصص داشته باشید.
ASP.NET MVC, C#‎‎‎‎, jQuery.

----------


## MFalah

مرسی

ببخشید چطور میتونم سایت رو فارسی کنم ؟

----------


## csvbcscp

این فایل رو دانلود کن
http://www.nopcommerce.com/getextension.ashx?id=1070
یک فایل xml
که می تونی در قسمت پنل مدیریت(Admin) و در زی شاخه Configuration>>Language به  پروژه معرفیش کنی

----------


## bade saba

سلام
منظور شما از کتاب راهنمای کامل این کتاب Getting Started with nopCommerce هست ؟ یا *این کتاب* چون من توضیح کدها رو میخوام و هیچ کدوم از اینا کدهارو توضوح نداده ، ممنون میشم که اگر ebook برای توضیح کدها هست لینکش رو برای خرید یا دانلود بدید

----------


## csvbcscp

> سلام
> منظور شما از کتاب راهنمای کامل این کتاب Getting Started with nopCommerce هست ؟ یا *این کتاب* چون من توضیح کدها رو میخوام و هیچ کدوم از اینا کدهارو توضوح نداده ، ممنون میشم که اگر ebook برای توضیح کدها هست لینکش رو برای خرید یا دانلود بدید


یکی از دوستان اخیراً دارن زحمت این کارو می کشن و کتابی شامل مطالب زیر+ چند تا ضمیمه برای راهنمایی طراحان و کدنویسی بخش های مختلف تهیه کردن
اما من نمیتونم اینجا اسم ببرم و زمان عرضه اش هم دقیقاً مشخص نیست(شاید 1 هفته و شاید 1 ماه دیگه)
شما می تونید باجستجو توسط گوگل کتاب رو پیدا کنید( اما نه حالا)
فهرست مطالب کتاب
فصل اول
دانلود و نصب و راه اندازی nopCommerce
پیش نیاز های nopCommerce
قرار دادن nopCommerce در یک هاست
قرار دادن nopCommerce در کامپیوتر شخصی و تبدیل ان به یک هاست واقعی
تنظیمات و نکات مربوط به IIS 
فصل دوم : شرح پنل مشتری
مروری بر ساختار اصلی اجزای سایت
دسته بندی کالاها و سازندگان کالا
صفحه کالا ها
معرفی اجزای سبد خرید 
معرفی روش های پرداخت و معرفی ماژول های مختلف
فصل سوم : پنل مدیریت
روش دستیابی به پنل مدیریت سایت
نحوه ایجاد و مدیریت دسته بندی محصولات
نحوه ایجاد و مدیریت سازندگان محصولات
نحوه ایجاد و مدیریت کالا ها
نحوه ایجاد و مدیریت ویژگی های محصولات
فصل چهارم : مدیریت روش های پرداخت و حمل ونقل محصولات
فصل پنجم: مدیریت سفارشات
مشاهده و ویرایش سفارشات دریافتی
مشاهده و ویرایش فاکتور ها
مشاهد و ویرایش اطلاعات مربوط به روش حمل محصولات
افزودن یا حذف یادداشت برای سفارش های دریافت شده
مشاده سبد های خرید 

ضمیمه

راهنمای کد نویسی روش محاسبه نرخ حمل و نقل
راهنمای ایجاد پلاگین های سفارشی
راهنمایی برای طراحان سایت شامل ایجاد تم های مختلف و طریقه لایه بندی سایت
راهنمای کد نویسی برای وش های پرداخت

با اینکه بنده هم یکی از نویسندگان این کتاب هستم، اما اگه انگلیسیتون خوبه و قبلاً هم اون کتابی که گفتین رو مطالعه کردی، توصیه می کنم برای اطلاع از موارد فوق به سایت nopCommerce رجوع کنی


متشکرم

----------


## bade saba

ممنون از پاسختون اما من جواب سوالم رو در جواب شما پیدا نکردم ، آیا شما منبع مناسبی برای توضیح کدهای این پروژه میشناسید ، اگه زبانش انگلیسی هم باشه مشکلی نیست ؟ من توی سایتش هم چیزی پیدا نکردم که مناسب باشه

----------


## csvbcscp

همونطور که می دونید سایت nopCommerce مستندات بدرد بخوری تو سایش نذاشته
شما 2 راه دارید
1 .منتظر بمونید تا دوستان دیگه کارهای رو در این زمینه انجام بدن( که این بستگی به تعداد در خواست های کاربران داره، همون طور که می بینی تعداد افرادی که مایلن در مورد این پروژه فوق العاده اطلاعات کسب کنند خیلی کمه!!!*
2. خودتون دست به کار بشید و تجربیاتتون رو همینجا با دوستای دیگه به اشتراک بزاری

اگه  به اندازه کافی وقت نداری، توصیه می کنم که راه اول رو انتخاب کنی، شما می تونی این پروژه بی نظیررو به افراد بیشتری معرفی کنی، تا احساس نیاز پیش بیاد و دوستان نویسنده دست به کار بشن و مستنداتی رو براش تهیه کنن
اما اگه زمانت زیاده و به اندازه کافی حوصله داری راه دوم رو انتخاب کن (با این کار می تونی به افراد مثل خودت کمک کنی)

اگه راه دوم رو انتخاب کردی، من هم تا حد توانم کمکت می کنم ، هر سوالی در مورد کد ها داشتی اینجا مطرح کن

در هر صورت برات آرزوی موفقیت می کنم

----------


## mina.nafari

با سلام
من برای دانلود سورس این پروژه از سایتش مشکل دارم.ممنوم میشم اینجا آپلود کنین تا ما با بتونیم دانلود کنیم.

----------


## HamidNch

دوست عزیز *csvbcscp* nدرصورت امکان اگر بخش هایی از این پروژه جالب رو مثلا ایجاد theme پویا به این ظرافت و زیبایی،نحوه ایجاد پلاگین،مدیرت Cache،و .... آموزش بدین.برای خیلیها مفید خواهد بود.
ممنون و سپاسگزار.

----------


## csvbcscp

> با سلام
> من برای دانلود سورس این پروژه از سایتش مشکل دارم.ممنوم میشم اینجا آپلود کنین تا ما با بتونیم دانلود کنیم.



http://nopcommerce.codeplex.com/releases/view/110155

تواین آدرس هم می تونید اخرین نسخه هاشو ببینید و هم می تونید دانلود کنید

یه مژده هم به دوستان بدم
نسخه 3.2 هم روی سایت آپلود شده، فقط می تونم بگم فوق العاده ست، خودتون ببینید متوجه منظورم میشید/

----------


## csvbcscp

> دوست عزیز *csvbcscp* nدرصورت امکان اگر بخش هایی از این پروژه جالب رو مثلا ایجاد theme پویا به این ظرافت و زیبایی،نحوه ایجاد پلاگین،مدیرت Cache،و .... آموزش بدین.برای خیلیها مفید خواهد بود.
> ممنون و سپاسگزار.


اینجا نمی تونم این کارو انجام بدم، اما شاید بعداً یک مقاله در این رابطه نوشتم

----------


## mina.nafari

با سلام

چرا من نمیتونم بیشتر از 78٪ دانلود کنم؟؟؟؟سرعت دانلود به 0 میرسه و دیگه امکان دانلود نیستتتتتتتت........

----------


## csvbcscp

> با سلام
> 
> چرا من نمیتونم بیشتر از 78٪ دانلود کنم؟؟؟؟سرعت دانلود به 0 میرسه و دیگه امکان دانلود نیستتتتتتتت........


سلام

نسخه 3.2 رو آپلود کردم

دانلود نسخه بدون سورس

http://csvb2.persiangig.com/other/no...e.rar/download

----------


## sphrnt

برای تقویم فارسی باید چیکار کرد؟؟؟

----------


## resident

من نسخه 3.20 و Web Platform Installer رو دانلود کردم ولی نمیدونم چطور باید اجرا کنم.
کدوم پروژه رو برای Startupباید ست کنم؟ چه کارهایی باید انجام بدم؟

----------


## csvbcscp

تقویم فارسی

http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/For...forum=netfxbcl

----------


## csvbcscp

> من نسخه 3.20 و Web Platform Installer رو دانلود کردم ولی نمیدونم چطور باید اجرا کنم.
> کدوم پروژه رو برای Startupباید ست کنم؟ چه کارهایی باید انجام بدم؟


اگه نسخه همراه با سورس رو دانلود کرده باشی باید فایل NopCommerce.sln رو با ویژوال استودیو ( ترجیحاً 2012  یا 2013) باز کنی
تو Solution Explorer پوشه presentation  رو باز کن، بعد از اون روی پروژه  Nop.Web راست کلیک کنید Set As Startup Project  رو انتخاب کنید
بعد کلید f5 رو فشار بدید

----------


## hghodsi

منبع فارسی دوستان میتونند معرفی کنند ؟؟؟

----------


## hghodsi

> یکی از دوستان اخیراً دارن زحمت این کارو می کشن و کتابی شامل مطالب زیر+ چند تا ضمیمه برای راهنمایی طراحان و کدنویسی بخش های مختلف تهیه کردن
> اما من نمیتونم اینجا اسم ببرم و زمان عرضه اش هم دقیقاً مشخص نیست(شاید 1 هفته و شاید 1 ماه دیگه)
> شما می تونید باجستجو توسط گوگل کتاب رو پیدا کنید( اما نه حالا)
> فهرست مطالب کتاب
> فصل اول
> دانلود و نصب و راه اندازی nopCommerce
> پیش نیاز های nopCommerce
> قرار دادن nopCommerce در یک هاست
> قرار دادن nopCommerce در کامپیوتر شخصی و تبدیل ان به یک هاست واقعی
> ...


جناب csvbcscp من دنبال راهنمای فارسی nopcommece هستم این کتابی که فرمودید الان اماده و در دسترس میباشد ؟؟؟
از دوستان کسی مطلبی راجع به این موضوع به زبان فارسی دارد ؟؟؟؟

----------


## csvbcscp

متاسفانه این ترجمه انجام نشد
اما شاید کتاب زیر بدردتون بخوره
راهنمای کاربردی برای شروع کار با nopCommerce

http://csvb2.persiangig.com/nopCommerce.pdf

----------


## hghodsi

> متاسفانه این ترجمه انجام نشد
> اما شاید کتاب زیر بدردتون بخوره
> راهنمای کاربردی برای شروع کار با nopCommerce
> 
> http://csvb2.persiangig.com/nopCommerce.pdf


ممنون دوست عزیز لطف کردید

این راهنما نسخه 2.8 هستش ! از دوستان ایا کسی هست که اخرین نسخه ی راهنما  رو داشته باشه ؟؟؟  هر چی میگردم پیدا نمیکنم :-(

اخرین نسخه : nopCommerce (version 3.30) User Guide

----------


## csvbcscp

> این راهنما نسخه 2.8 هستش ! از دوستان ایا کسی هست که اخرین نسخه ی راهنما رو داشته باشه ؟؟؟ هر چی میگردم پیدا نمیکنم :-(


فعلاً فقط همین یک نسخه رایگان موجوده که سال گذشته نوشته شده...

تفاوت خیلی زیادی هم با نسخه های بعدی نداره

----------


## hghodsi

آیا دوستان فروشگاه اینترنتی فارسی رو می شناسند که با Nopcommerce طراجی و فارسی سازی شده باشه ؟

میخوام ببینم در خصوص فارسی کردن تقویم همچنین درگاه پرداخت اینترنتی بانکی چه کارهایی انجام داده.

با تشکر

----------


## ERIKA

سلام من میخاستم تقویم را فارسی کنم . نسخه 3.3 را هم دارم که از کدو استفاده کرده و دقیقا از ایلینک متوجه نشدم باید این کد را  کجا استفاده کرد و به چه صورتی صداش زد.
کسی هست این کار را انجام داده باشه ؟
یا اینکه از طریق jquery این کار را انجام داد ؟

----------


## fp42001

کاش می گفتید تو کجا این کد را اضافه کنیم

----------


## Fartaj

سلام 
من ورژن 3.40 این فروشگاه ساز رو نصب کردم حالا می خوام پک زبان فارسی رو بهش بدم  از قسمت configuration > languages گزینه add new رو زدم :

nop1.jpg

حالا اون فایل xml فارسی که دانلود کردم رو کجا بهش بدم ؟؟

و اینکه موقع تعریف پول ایران rate رو باید روی چند بزارم و اصلا مفهومش چیه آیا مفهومش اینه که نسبت به دلار ارزشش چقدر هست ؟؟

اینم تصویر قسمتی که پول ایران رو براش تعریف کردم :

nop2.jpg

ممنون می شم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## fp42001

Untitled-1.jpg
ماله من مثل شما نیست ایران چرا نداره

----------


## ERIKA

همان بالا import resource فایل خودتان وارد کنید

----------


## ERIKA

جالبه 
من اصلا گزینه defult culture ر ا ندارم احتمالا شما از نسخه 3.4 استفاده میکنید ؟!!
ایشان احتمالا در ارز ها اول ان را اضافخ کردند بعد از اینجا دارند انتخابش میکنند .

----------


## Fartaj

> جالبه 
> من اصلا گزینه defult culture ر ا ندارم احتمالا شما از نسخه 3.4 استفاده میکنید ؟!!
> ایشان احتمالا در ارز ها اول ان را اضافخ کردند بعد از اینجا دارند انتخابش میکنند .


ممنون دوست عزیز ، بله من ارز رو اول تعریف کردم بعد رفتم تو قسمت زبان

----------


## h_moradian

رهرو آن نیست که گه تند و گهی خسته رود ... رهرو آن است که آهسته و پیوسته رود!

----------


## greenkit

سلام 
چند سوال در مورد نصب ناپ کامرس داشتم کسی هست پاسخ بده؟

----------


## ERIKA

salam
بپرسید بتونم کمکنون میکنم

----------


## greenkit

> salam
> بپرسید بتونم کمکنون میکنم


یه بک آپ از ناپ کامرس 3.4 با دیتابیسش دارم 
میتونم اون رو روی یه هاست و دامنه دیگر استفاده کنم؟

----------


## ERIKA

بله مشکلی نداره میتونید این کارو انجام بدهید . فقط باید دقت کنید هر دو هاست از یک کانفیگ مشایه استفاده کنند 
تظیمات دیتابیس هم همینطور مشابه باشد

----------


## greenkit

منظورتون نام دیتابیسه؟
توی اون هاست نام فولدر با نام دامین شروع میشد و تو این هاست فولدر با نام دامنه جدید ثبت شده این مشکلی بوجود نمیاره؟

----------


## ERIKA

بله باید نام دیتابیس هم نام باشد 
کلا تنظیمات کانکشن استرینگ باید درست اعمال شود 
نه این مشکلی نداره شما فایل های روت اون را به روت این هاست جدید منتثل نمایید

----------


## greenkit

شرمنده 
پنل هاست مشابه هم هستند ولی وقتی دیتابیس میخوام بسازم بطور پیش فرض یک عدد قبلش هست مثل 2000 ولی تو هاست قبلی 1000 بود
دیتابیس قبلی 1000-green  بود ولی جدیده 2000-green شده 
این مشکل بوجود میاره؟

----------


## ERIKA

اشکال نداره شما تو خط کانکشن استرینگتون این را اعمال کنید 
اونجا نام دیتابیس جدید را بنویسید

----------


## greenkit

> اشکال نداره شما تو خط کانکشن استرینگتون این را اعمال کنید 
> اونجا نام دیتابیس جدید را بنویسید


یعنی پیشوند 2000 مشکلی ایجاد نمیکنه؟
من نام green رو اضافه کنم حله

----------


## ERIKA

نه شما راهی جز ایجاد کردن ندارید 
فقط نام دیتابیس جدید  2000-green  تو کانکشن استرینگ اعماااااااااااااااااااال کنید

----------


## greenkit

> نه شما راهی جز ایجاد کردن ندارید 
> فقط نام دیتابیس جدید  2000-green  تو کانکشن استرینگ اعماااااااااااااااااااال کنید


شرمنده من زیاد حالیم نیست
کانکشن استرینگ چیه؟کجاست؟

----------


## ERIKA

کانکشن استرینگ خطی هست که ارتباط فابل های شما را بادیتابیس برقرار میکند 
در ادرس web.config در روت اصلی سایت
اما در ناپ کامرس در مسیر App_Data هست در setting.txt

----------


## greenkit

> کانکشن استرینگ خطی هست که ارتباط فابل های شما را بادیتابیس برقرار میکند 
> در ادرس web.config در روت اصلی سایت
> اما در ناپ کامرس در مسیر App_Data هست در setting.txt


تشکر برم فایلامو لود کنم ی تست بگیرم ببینم درست شد

فقط کار دیگه ای نیاز نیست؟

----------


## greenkit

> تشکر برم فایلامو لود کنم ی تست بگیرم ببینم درست شد
> 
> فقط کار دیگه ای نیاز نیست؟


جواب نداد 
وقتی دامنه را سرچ میکنم
صفحه سایت با ارور
*Server Error in '/' Application.**Object reference not set to an instance of an object.**Description: An unhandled exception occurred during the execution of the current web request. Please review the stack trace for more information about the error and where it originated in the code. 

Exception Details: System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.

Source Error: 

Line 24:                 </div>
Line 25:             </div>
Line 26:             @if (!Model.IsLoggedInAsVendor && canManageOrders)
Line 27:             {
Line 28:                 <table class="stats">



Source File: \wwwroot\Administration\Views\Home\Index.cshtml    Line: 26 

بالا میاد
 چیکار باید بکنم؟*

----------


## masoud60

سلام

چطور میتونم پول رو ریال کنم و فقط ریال باشه تو سیستم

------------------------
http://kohan-co.net

----------


## ERIKA

شما دات نت فریمورک را ست کردید رو چند باشه 
روال اش رو 4 - 4.5  هست 
طبق هاست قبلی ست کنید

----------


## ERIKA

از قسمت پیکربندی > ارز >  بعد از افزودن ایتم ربال را اضافه کنید 
اول تمام ایتم ها یی که دکمه انتشار شده برای انها تیک خورده را ویرایش نماید و از حالت انتشار در بیاوررید
حال ریال را که اضافه کرده بودید به عنوان واحد پولی فروشکاه انتخاب نماید 
و در نهایت دکمه ذخیره را بزنید

----------


## greenkit

> شما دات نت فریمورک را ست کردید رو چند باشه 
> روال اش رو 4 - 4.5  هست 
> طبق هاست قبلی ست کنید


ست کردم ولی جواب نداد
بنظر شما ممکنه بخاطر فایل دیتا بیس باشه که رستورش کردم
چون داخل اون فایل در بعضی جاها نام دیتابیس 1000green قید شده در صورتی که نام دیتابیس فعلیم 2000green هستش

----------


## ERIKA

شما اگر درست کانکشن استرینگ را ست کنید مشکلی پیش نمیاد

----------


## greenkit

> شما اگر درست کانکشن استرینگ را ست کنید مشکلی پیش نمیاد


درست ست کردم
دوباره چکش کردم جواب نداد
شاید ی ریزه کاره ای از قلم افتاده باشه

----------


## greenkit

> درست ست کردم
> دوباره چکش کردم جواب نداد
> شاید ی ریزه کاره ای از قلم افتاده باشه


ممکن هست بخاطره نام فایل باشه؟
دیتابیس فعلی نامش 2000green و نام فایل بک آپ 1000green 
احتمال داره برا این باشه ؟ البته اینم تست کردم ولی اینجوریم ارور میده 
نظر شما چیه به کدوم راه بچسبم سعی و خطا کنم؟

----------


## greenkit

> ممکن هست بخاطره نام فایل باشه؟
> دیتابیس فعلی نامش 2000green و نام فایل بک آپ 1000green 
> احتمال داره برا این باشه ؟ البته اینم تست کردم ولی اینجوریم ارور میده 
> نظر شما چیه به کدوم راه بچسبم سعی و خطا کنم؟


با پشتیبانی هم چک کردم ولی جواب نداد کسی هست بگه مشکل از کجاست که این ارور میاد
*Server Error in '/' Application.**Object reference not set to an instance of an object.**Description: An unhandled exception occurred during the execution of the current web request. Please review the stack trace for more information about the error and where it originated in the code. 

Exception Details: System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.

Source Error: 

Line 24:                 </div>
Line 25:             </div>
Line 26:             @if (!Model.IsLoggedInAsVendor && canManageOrders)
Line 27:             {
Line 28:                 <table class="stats">



*

----------


## masoud60

> از قسمت پیکربندی > ارز >  بعد از افزودن ایتم ربال را اضافه کنید 
> اول تمام ایتم ها یی که دکمه انتشار شده برای انها تیک خورده را ویرایش نماید و از حالت انتشار در بیاوررید
> حال ریال را که اضافه کرده بودید به عنوان واحد پولی فروشکاه انتخاب نماید 
> و در نهایت دکمه ذخیره را بزنید


خیلی ممنون از راهنمایی تون مشکل من حل شد.
برای اینکه رقم اعشار پول رو درست کنم custom format رو بصورت زیر تنظیم کردم

###,###,###  ریال

----------------------------
http://kohan-co.net

----------


## ERIKA

نام یوزر و پسورد اتصال به دیتایسش را هم درست زدید؟

----------


## greenkit

> نام یوزر و پسورد اتصال به دیتایسش را هم درست زدید؟


ممنون از پیگیریتون
درست شد ولی نفهمیدم مشکل چی بود
ولی در عوض در پنل مدیریتی وقتی کاری میخوام انجام بدم ی همچین ارورهایی نمایش داده میشه 
*Server Error in '/' Application.**Parser Error**Description: An error occurred during the parsing of a resource required to service this request. Please review the following specific parse error details and modify your source file appropriately. 

Parser Error Message: There is not enough space on the disk.


Source Error: 

Line 1:  @model MessageTemplateListModel
Line 2:  @{
Line 3:      //page title



Source File: /Administration/Views/MessageTemplate/List.cshtml    Line: 1 
برا چیه؟*

----------


## ERIKA

فضا هاستتون کمه 
*There is not enough space on the disk*

----------


## greenkit

> فضا هاستتون کمه 
> *There is not enough space on the disk*


حداقل 80% از فضای هاستم خالیه

----------


## greenkit

نحوه تعریف کردن *File/Folder Permissions به چه شکل باید باشه؟*

----------


## ERIKA

این را دیگه به هاستت بگین 
هاست شاید اشتراکی باشه 
پیام که خود ساییتون داره میده

----------


## greenkit

> این را دیگه به هاستت بگین 
> هاست شاید اشتراکی باشه 
> پیام که خود ساییتون داره میده


حتما
نحوه تعریف کردن *File/Folder Permissions به چه شکل باید باشه؟*

----------


## masoud60

چطور می تونیم منو ها رو تغییر بدیم؟


---------------
http://kohan-co.net

----------


## ERIKA

شما به روت دسترسی read write  بدید ببینید مشکلتون حل میشه

----------


## ERIKA

> چطور می تونیم منو ها رو تغییر بدیم؟
> 
> ---------------
> http://kohan-co.net




منو های کجا را میخایید تغییر بدید 
سایتتون همینه که این زیر زدید ؟ 
باید برید داخل مدیریت ------  محتوا تایپیک ها

----------


## masoud60

> منو های کجا را میخایید تغییر بدید 
> سایتتون همینه که این زیر زدید ؟ 
> باید برید داخل مدیریت ------  محتوا تایپیک ها


منوی جدید میخوام اضافه کنم

---------------
http://kohan-co.net

----------


## ERIKA

این  پرتال این قابلیت را نداره که به هر تعداد که میخاین منو اضافه کنید 
یک منو اصلی داره که همه صفحات داخل ان قرار میگیره البته صفحاتی که داخل تابپک هستند 
یک منو دیگه اش هم شامل لیست گروه محصولات هست 
البته یک منو همم داخل ماژل هاش هست که اگر نصب کنیدش ترکیبی کار میکنه ترکیب محصولات و صفحات






> منوی جدید میخوام اضافه کنم
> 
> ---------------
> http://kohan-co.net

----------


## greenkit

سلام
از دوستان کسی هست منوو راهنمایی کنه؟

----------


## greenkit

من پوشه بدون سورس ناپ کامرس 3.5 رو در پوشه روت کپی کردم
حالا برای نصب چکار باید بکنم؟
دیتابیس با یوزر رو ساختم
و وقتی در آدرس بار میزنم www.domin.com/install/install.aspx ی صفحه سفید میاد
میشه راهنماییم کنید

----------


## masoud60

> من پوشه بدون سورس ناپ کامرس 3.5 رو در پوشه روت کپی کردم
> حالا برای نصب چکار باید بکنم؟
> دیتابیس با یوزر رو ساختم
> و وقتی در آدرس بار میزنم www.domin.com/install/install.aspx ی صفحه سفید میاد
> میشه راهنماییم کنید



شما باید permission بدید به پوشه های plugin , content , bin

------------------------
http://kohan-co.net

----------


## greenkit

> شما باید permission بدید به پوشه های plugin , content , bin
> 
> ------------------------
> http://kohan-co.net


مشکل از هاسته ، رو یک هاست دیگه تست کردم نصب شد ولی دسترسی کل پوشه هارو رو read، write گذاشتم
ی سوال دیگه دارم
برا مهاجرت از 3.4 به 3.5 چکار باید بکنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
از انجمن nopcommerce متوجه شدم باید پوشه nopCommerce_3.50_NoSource.zip  رو بزارم روی هاست و بعد از نصب  برم سراغ فایل های Settings.txt و InstalledPlugins.txt و image هامو که در نسخه 3.4 بوده رو کپی کنم روی نسخه 3.5
اگر تا اینجاش درست بوده باقیش رو شما بگید چون تو این مرحله ظاهرا باید دیتابیس قبلی و فعلی رو با هم یکی کنیم که دقیق نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم


اگر به زبان مبتدی بهم بگید ممنون میشم

----------


## greenkit

نمیخوام اطلاعاتم پاک بشه
میخوام دست نخورده منتقل بشه
مرسی

----------


## greenkit

> شما باید permission بدید به پوشه های plugin , content , bin
> 
> ------------------------
> http://kohan-co.net


مشکل از هاسته ، رو یک هاست دیگه تست کردم نصب شد ولی دسترسی کل پوشه هارو رو read، write گذاشتم
ی سوال دیگه دارم
برا مهاجرت از 3.4 به 3.5 چکار باید بکنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
از انجمن nopcommerce متوجه شدم باید پوشه nopCommerce_3.50_NoSource.zip رو بزارم روی هاست و بعد از نصب برم سراغ فایل های Settings.txt و InstalledPlugins.txt و image هامو که در نسخه 3.4 بوده رو کپی کنم روی نسخه 3.5
اگر تا اینجاش درست بوده باقیش رو شما بگید چون تو این مرحله ظاهرا باید دیتابیس قبلی و فعلی رو با هم یکی کنیم که دقیق نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم


اگر به زبان مبتدی بهم بگید ممنون میشم
نمیخوام اطلاعاتم پاک بشه
میخوام دست نخورده منتقل بشه
مرسی

----------


## greenkit

کسی نیست جواب مارو بده
میخوام از ناپ کامرس 3.4 به 3.5 مهاجرت کنم بدون اینکه اطلاعاتم حذف بشه
لطفا به زبان ساده نوضیح بدید

----------


## masoud60

با سلام
روش ارتقا از 3.4 به 3.5 به شرح ذیل می باشد

1- دانلود نسخه 3.5 از وب سایت nopcoomerce 
2- از کلیه فایلهای سایت فعلی و دیتابیس backup بردارید
3- از آدرس فوق فایل upgrade scrip رو هم دانلود کنید و فایل رو برای دیتابیس فعلی اجرا نمایید
4- کلیه فایلهای سایت خودتون به غیر از app_data\settings.txt و app_data\installedplugins.txt (در صورتی که دیتابیس شما sql ce باشد فایل دیتابیس *.sdf رو پاک نکنید) پاک کنید
5- فایلهای نسخه جدید رو به غیر از فایلهای فوق به پوشه سایت خود منتقل کنید
6- تمام

---------------------------------
http://kohan-co.net

----------


## greenkit

تشکر از پاسختان
فقط این قسمت رو یکم توضیح میدید که دقیقا چیکار باید بکنم ؟؟؟*از آدرس فوق فایل upgrade scrip رو هم دانلود کنید و فایل رو برای دیتابیس فعلی اجرا نمایید*
و اینکه در این قسمت *
فایلهای نسخه جدید رو به غیر از فایلهای فوق به پوشه سایت خود منتقل کنید* تکلیف عکسهای اون سایت 3.4 چی میشه؟؟؟ اونارم باید انتقال بدم؟ 
ودر آخر پلاگین درگاه پرداخت بانک ملت که روی 3.4 بود رو اگر داخل پلاگین ها کپی کنم کار میکنه؟؟؟
و تکلیف تم های 3.4 که کلی روشون ادیت کردم چی میشه؟آیا با کپی پیست اون مشکلم حله؟راحت اجرا میشه ، اگر نه چجور میشه اونارو ارتقا داد؟

----------


## masoud60

> تشکر از پاسختان
> فقط این قسمت رو یکم توضیح میدید که دقیقا چیکار باید بکنم ؟؟؟*از آدرس فوق فایل upgrade scrip رو هم دانلود کنید و فایل رو برای دیتابیس فعلی اجرا نمایید*
> و اینکه در این قسمت *
> فایلهای نسخه جدید رو به غیر  از فایلهای فوق به پوشه سایت خود منتقل کنید* تکلیف عکسهای اون سایت 3.4 چی  میشه؟؟؟ اونارم باید انتقال بدم؟ 
> ودر آخر پلاگین درگاه پرداخت بانک ملت که روی 3.4 بود رو اگر داخل پلاگین ها کپی کنم کار میکنه؟؟؟
> و تکلیف تم های 3.4 که کلی روشون ادیت کردم چی میشه؟آیا با کپی پیست اون  مشکلم حله؟راحت اجرا میشه ، اگر نه چجور میشه اونارو ارتقا داد؟


بند اول سوالتون بستگی به این داره که شما دیتابیس انتخابی تون چی هست sql ce و یا sql server .
قسمت دوم. 
بله شما باید عکس ها  رو منتقل کنید. پلاگین های جدیدی اگر نوشتین یا دانلود و نصب کردین هم به پوشه پلاگین منتقل کنید
تا  این مرحله همه کارهاتون رو انجام بدید و هیچ مشکلی پیش نمیاد بعد فایلهای  تم خودتون رو منتقل کنید چون بعضی از تم ها با ورژن جدید مشکل دارن

---------------------------------
http://kohan-co.net

----------


## greenkit

> بند اول سوالتون بستگی به این داره که شما دیتابیس انتخابی تون چی هست sql ce و یا sql server .
> قسمت دوم. 
> بله شما باید عکس ها  رو منتقل کنید. پلاگین های جدیدی اگر نوشتین یا دانلود و نصب کردین هم به پوشه پلاگین منتقل کنید
> تا  این مرحله همه کارهاتون رو انجام بدید و هیچ مشکلی پیش نمیاد بعد فایلهای  تم خودتون رو منتقل کنید چون بعضی از تم ها با ورژن جدید مشکل دارن
> 
> ---------------------------------
> http://kohan-co.net


یوست پلاگین پرداخت

----------


## hadizolfi

> یوست پلاگین پرداخت


شما سورس این درگاه رو هم دارید؟

----------


## greenkit

> شما سورس این درگاه رو هم دارید؟


سلام نه همین رو دارم   .... برای نسخه 3.4 
شما درگاه پرداختی دارید به کارم بخوره برای نسخه 3.5 میخوام
اگر درگاه پیوستی مشکل داره علتش رو بگید چون برا خودمم از کار افتاده
مرسی

----------


## greenkit

دوست عزیز درگاه به درد خورد؟
درگاهی دارید که برا نسخه 3.5 باشد

----------


## iranmehr3000

*با سلام خدمت دوستان
من nopCommerce را کاملا فارسی کردم و امکانات لازم را به آن اضافه کردم و آماده استفاده است.
مانند : زبان فارسی ، تقویم شمسی ، ارسال پیامک ، درگاه بانک ملت ، بانک سامان ، بانک پاسارگاد ، زرین پال.
همچنان در حال توسعه و بروز رسانی آن هستم و با توجه به اینکه برای آماده سازی آن زمان زیادی صرف شده. دوستان برای دریافت آن می توانند به آدرس iranmehr3000@yahoo.com ایمیل نمایند.
همچنین به دنبال قالب فروشگاه ناپ کامرس هستید می توانند به سایت زیر مراجعه نمایید:
http://www.nop-templates.com
*

----------


## ERIKA

> یوست پلاگین پرداخت


من این را اپلود کردم تو فولدر پلاگین درجا به dll  اش خطا داد 
_ sql ce هست_

----------


## masoud60

چه خطایی داد

-----------------
http://kohan-co.net

----------


## davaripoor

> من این را اپلود کردم تو فولدر پلاگین درجا به dll  اش خطا داد 
> _ sql ce هست_


سلام طراح nopcommerce هستم کاری بود در خدمتم nopcomerce.ir
با ارائه بهترین درگاه های پرداخت مخصوص ناپ کامرس

----------


## ERIKA

> چه خطایی داد
> 
> -----------------
> http://kohan-co.net


سلام این هم عکس خطا که اضافه شد



melat.jpg

----------


## masoud60

شما باید پلاگین ملت رو build کنین و به پوشه اصلی تون dll اون رو کپی کنید.برنامه نمیتونه mellat.dll رو پیدا کنه


------------------------
http://kohan-co.net

----------


## hadizolfi

از دوستان کسی اطلاع داره چطوری میتونیم قیمت هارو تو ناپ کامرس رند کنیم!
منظورم اینه یه قیمتی رو بتونیم رو به بالا و پایین رند کنیم
به فرض یه قیمت دارم 396 اونو رند کنه به 400 و یا یه قیمت داریم 391 اونو رند کنه به 390!
کسی از دوستان روش کار این قضیه رو میدونه؟

----------


## ERIKA

11-04-2015 11-04-54 ب.jpg
بازم بیلد کردم ابن خطا را داد

----------


## hadizolfi

> 11-04-2015 11-04-54 ب.jpg
> بازم بیلد کردم ابن خطا را داد


شما سورس این درگاه رو دارید یا کامپایل شده؟

----------


## davaripoor

انواع درگاه پرداخت بانکی ملت ، تجارت ، سامان ، زرین پال و ... متناسب با nopcommerce
تقویم شمسی ، زبان فارسی ،پلاگین ارسال sms پیامک ، انواع تم و قالب ، هاست ویندوز مخصوص nopcommerce
و کلیه خدمات مخصوص nopcommerce توسط تیم ما از نسخه 3.0 الی 3.5 با قیمت مناسب توافقی و منصفانه ارائه می گردد
در صورت نیاز کلیک کنید یا ایمیل بزنید.

با احترام  داوری پور

----------


## iranmehr3000

امکانات فروشگاه ساز ناپ کامرس

    زبان فارسی
    درگاه بانک ملت ، سامان ، پاسارگاد ، زرین پال و سایر بانک ها
    سازگاری با انواع کامپیوتر ، لپ تاپ ، تبلت ، موبایل
    پشتیبانی از چندین زبان
    تاریخ شمسی
    امکان تعریف چند فروشگاهی با یکبار نصب
     امکان تعریف چندین فروشنده
    قابلیت دسته بندی محصولات
    بدون محدودیت در تعداد محصولات
    نقد و بررسی محصول و درج تجربیات و نظرات مشتریان برای هر محصول
    امکان تعریف چندین عکس برای یک محصول
    امکان تعریف انواع روش های تخفیف (تخفیف به محصول یا گروه محصولات ، قیمت ویژه ، تعریف بازه زمانی ، تعریف کپن های تخفیف ، تخفیف به اعضای سایت)
    تعریف پیشنهادهای ویژه
    امکان تعریف انواع ویژگی های رنگ ، سایز ، وزن و ...
    تعریف ویژگی های تعاملی محصول با کاربر. مثلا: مشتری رنگ و سایز دستمال کاغذی را هنگام خرید مشخص نماید.
    تعریف محصولات قابل دانلود مانند مقالات ، PDF
    تعریف محصول به عنوان محصول ویژه
    قابلیت Import/Export  محصولات
    امکان فروش محصولات دانلودی (دانلود بعد از پرداخت هزینه)
    امکان نمایش "تماس برای قیمت"
    مدیریت فروش
    چاپ فاکتور مشتری
    واریزی مشتریان (پرداخت معوقات و بدهی مشتری از طریق درگاه اینترنتی)
    قابلیت اعمال مالیات
    گزارش وضعیت فروش ، پرفروش ترین ها و ...
    حمل و نقل کالا
    مدیریت موجودی کالا (موجودی کالا ، موجودی بر اساس ویژگی های کالا)
    تولید کنندگان کالا
    مرجوعی کردن کالا
    انبار کالا
    خروجی PDF فاکتور فروش و گزارشات
    گزارش فعالیت مشتریان
    مشتریان آنلاین
    مدیریت مشتریان و نقش ها
    تعیین محصولات مورد علاقه مشتری
    معرفی محصول به دوستان
    معرفی محصول در شبکه های اجتماعی
    بهینه شده برای موتورهای جستجو(SEO- Google Analytics)
    ارسال خبرنامه
    گزارش فعالیت ها و وقایع
    قابلیت تغییر قالب سایت و تعریف چندین تم
    قابلیت نصب پلاگین های اضافه
    امکان تعریف وبلاگ
    اسلایدر
    بازاریابی
    اخبار
    تبلیغات
    سیستم مدیریت محتوا (CMS)
    و ده ها قابلیت دیگر ...

----------


## iranmehr3000

*با سلام
سایت فروشگاه ساز ناپ کامرس فارسی راه اندازی شد:

http://farsi-nopcommerce.ir

زبان فارسی ، تقویم شمسی ، درگاه بانک ملت ، سامان ، پاسارگاد ، زرین پال ، قالب و تم و ...


دوستانی که مایل به همکاری بودند، به iranmehr3000@yahoo.com ایمیل نمایند و یا با شماره 09127857628 تماس حاصل نمایند.*


با تشکر
وحدت حمیدی

----------


## csvbcscp

nopCommerce فروشگاه سازیه گه میشه بهش اعتماد کرد و در کارهای تجاری ازش بهره برد
خیلی خوشحالم که سایت فارسیش هم راه اندازی شد
منتها قیمت هاش خیی بالاست، کاش ما ایرانی ها هم میتونستیم به کار های رایگان فکر کنیم.

----------


## maryam.nop

اساتید محترم کسی هست بگه این ارور برا چیه
وقتی کاربر میخواد بره تو سبد خرید این ارور رو میده


***Runtime Error**Description: An application error occurred on the server. The current custom error settings for this application prevent the details of the application error from being viewed remotely (for security reasons). It could, however, be viewed by browsers running on the local server machine. 

Details: To enable the details of this specific error message to be viewable on remote machines, please create a <customErrors> tag within a "web.config" configuration file located in the root directory of the current web application. This <customErrors> tag should then have its "mode" attribute set to "Off".

<!-- Web.Config Configuration File -->

<configuration>
    <system.web>
        <customErrors mode="Off"/>
    </system.web>
</configuration>



Notes: The current error page you are seeing can be replaced by a custom error page by modifying the "defaultRedirect" attribute of the application's <customErrors> configuration tag to point to a custom error page URL.

<!-- Web.Config Configuration File -->

<configuration>
    <system.web>
        <customErrors mode="RemoteOnly" defaultRedirect="mycustompage.htm"/>
    </system.web>
</configuration>


*

----------


## bftarane

سلام.
می خواستم بدونم با توجه به اینکه ما برنامه نویس mvc متبحر داریم و با توجه به اینکه nopecommerce اپن سورس هست آیا افزودن قسمتهایی مثل ارسال پیامک یا اتصال به درگاه بانک ها دشواری خاصی داره یا خیر؟ یعنی اگه کسی دانش asp.net mvc داشته باشه می تونه این قابلیت ها رو بدون دشواری به برنامه اضافه کنه؟ (می خوام بدونم این فروشگاه از این نظر بدقلق هست یا خیر)
راستش تحقیق راجع به فروشگاه های اپن سورس به من واگذار شده و دارم چند تا فروشگاه رو از نظر توسعه پذیری و انعطاف از نظر شخصی سازی پوسته بررسی می کنم.
خودم هم asp.net web form کار کردم نه mvc.
با توجه به این توضیحات ممنون می شم تجربه تون رو در این زمینه بگید.
خیلی ممنون

----------


## bftarane

..................................................  ..................................................

----------


## alireza4425

سلام میتونید از این سایت پلاگین ها رو بخرید
noptemp.ir

----------


## arashz22

توی فایل web.config سایتتون این کد رو اضافه کنید
<configuration>
<system.web>
<customErrors mode="Off"/>
</system.web>
</configuration>
یا اگه این خط از قبل هست
<system.web>
فقط این خط رو زیرش کپی کنید
<customErrors mode="Off"/>
بعد مجدد برید تو سبد خرید اونوقت ارور کامل تری بهتون میده که متوجه میشید دلیلش چیه.
در واقع بصورت پیشفرض وقتی سایت روی هاست ارور میده به دلایل امنیتی نمیگه چرا ارور داده، مگه اینکه با خط زیر : 
<customErrors mode="Off"/>
براش مشخص کنید که ارور رو بصورت کامل براتون نمایش بده.
وقتی که فهمیدین مشکل از کجاست و برطرف کردید حتما تنظیمات web.config رو به حالت قبل برگردونید.

----------


## arashz22

لطفا یه آدم خیِر پلاگین پرداخت بانک ملت و زرین پال رو بنویسه و رایگان بده بهمون :-(

----------


## MJVMJV

برای ابزارهای ناپ کامرس به سایت ناپ فارسی مراجعه کنید.
درگاه زرین پال به صورت رایگان وجود دارد.
http://nopfarsi.ir
باتشکر

----------


## bahare0438

قابلیت پلاگین‌نویسی یکی از نقاط قوت ناپ‌کامرس محسوب می‌شه و از این طریق به سادگی می‌تونین هر قابلیتی که نیاز دارین رو بهش اضافه کنین.
پروژه سورس ناپ‌کامرس چند پلاگین رو به صورت پیشفرض داخل خودش داره که می‌تونین سورسشو بررسی کنین و ایده بگیرین. آموزش‌های خیلی کمی هم برای ناپ وجود داره تا جایی که من دیدم، و آموزش فارسی هم ازش ندیدم. ولی به تازگی سایت http://nopForest.com در حال تهیه آموزش‌های فارسی برای ناپ‌کامرس هستش ک چندین قسمتش هم منتشر شده.

----------


## bahare0438

تو سایت http://nopforest.com تمامی درگاه‌های پرداخت به صورت رایگان قرار گرفته.

----------


## gitiee

تو سایت ناپ ناپ میتونید از جدید ترین اخبار ناپ کامرس و به روز ترین قالب های ناپ کامرس استفاده کنید.
در ضمن برای آموزش رایگان ناپ کامرس و پشتیبانی ناپ کامرس هم استفاده کنید

----------

